# Skylight in metal roofing



## gercon

Does anyone know what is the best method to flash around a Velux skylight, 2' x 4', in a metal roof? The slope is 6:12. The roof is sheet metal, full length of the roof. 
thanks for your input


----------



## rjconstructs

If there are no ridges, I would make a 2x4 or 2x6 curb for the skylight to sit on and have a sheet metal shop make a flashing all the way around it then seal it to the sheetmetal with something like Vulkem polyurethane caulking. Just my 2 cents.
Rj


----------



## willworkforbeer

gercon said:


> Does anyone know what is the best method to flash around a Velux skylight, 2' x 4', in a metal roof? The slope is 6:12. The roof is sheet metal, full length of the roof.
> thanks for your input


DIY and save tree fitty.


----------



## TimelessQuality

....


----------



## Tom Struble

skylite install in a metal roof can be a very tricky install,you just cant dam up the panel ribs and expect a good result


----------



## Teetorbilt

I though about this after having a commercial roof installed on my home. All that I could come up with was having an adapter plate made of StarBoard machined to fit.

On something like a V crimp you can make up something with a tablesaw and some custom jigs. The material is expensive and you don't want to make a mistake.


----------



## Tom Struble

try here
http://www.atas.com/Portals/0/Products/Roofs/StandingSeam/InstallGuides/SquarePenetrations 2.pdf


----------



## rustyjames

gercon said:


> Does anyone know what is the best method to flash around a Velux skylight, 2' x 4', in a metal roof? The slope is 6:12. The roof is sheet metal, full length of the roof.
> thanks for your input


Velux has flashing kits for metal roofing, and they are very expensive, about the same price of the skylight when I bought them about 10 years ago.


----------



## mickey69125

I am going to be putting in a Velux skylight with a metal roof in the near future. I have talked with everyone I know and everyone says it a PITA. I don't understand why the metal companies don't make something that would work, what with all the steel roofing starting to be installed on residential, but they don't. And by the way the flashing kit for a Velux still costs more than the window, and it only works for flat mount. The size window I'm replacing only comes as a curb mount.  The metal company says to use pitch break, but I'm not sure if that's the best way. Still researching it.


----------



## Tom Struble

every metal panel manufacturer has a skylight detail


----------



## Patrick

this is a typical way with a curb then the skylight goes on the curb


----------



## mickey69125

tomstruble said:


> every metal panel manufacturer has a skylight detail


That may be true for standing seam metal, but a Metal Sales Corp. rep told me they do not make a flashing kit for Propanel II steel.


----------



## Patrick

mickey69125 said:


> That may be true for standing seam metal, but a Metal Sales Corp. rep told me they do not make a flashing kit for Propanel II steel.


Thats because you have to make it yourself


----------



## Tom Struble

tomstruble said:


> try here
> http://www.atas.com/Portals/0/Products/Roofs/StandingSeam/InstallGuides/SquarePenetrations%202.pdf


by detail i meant like this or Patricks


----------



## Roofboy

Hello,

Here are some skylight details on a roof and walls we did about 3 years ago.

http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa38/RoofinAk/

We have our own sheet metal shop so that helps. Also the Velux metal kits look like a**.(IMO)
Keith


----------



## rustyjames

Roofboy said:


> Hello,
> 
> Here are some skylight details on a roof and walls we did about 3 years ago.
> 
> http://s198.photobucket.com/albums/aa38/RoofinAk/
> 
> We have our own sheet metal shop so that helps. Also the Velux metal kits look like a**.(IMO)
> Keith


I'm not crazy about the velux kits either, and they're made of aluminum, not good mixing that with steel. The best route, in my opinion, is to set them on curbs and have a pro bend them up out of the same stock as the panels.


----------



## Tom Struble

Roofboy very nice:thumbsup:thats how you do it Zclosures and butyl tape:notworthy


----------



## Grumpy

Velux makes a line of self flashing skylights which are very suitable for metal roofing applications.


----------



## apehangeralfy

2x6 curb with Z-flashing around the bottom and sides, the top gets an small pan under with a large pan over sealed with butyl and the panels are ran over top of the pan but leaving about 10" space so the ribs don't damn water... same process with Off Ridge vents... the 2x6 frame gets peel-n-sealed to the roof also.


----------



## tinner666

I custom make my own full lenght panels for steel roofs.


----------



## coolflatroof

Man... do you need to have standing seam? Skylights on standing seam are the biggest pain in the a$$... and so are chimneys... and standing seam in general is a pain, unless you have a 4 pitch gable with ZERO penetrations of any kind.:thumbup:

You can go with aluminum or steel shingles and it is SOOOOOO much easier to do a ski-light with metal shingles... check out this pic










We just finished a standing seam and boy... it would take us easily half the time to do that house with metal shingles... and it was somewhat easy too.. but standing seam and all the z-bars and other BS just take so much time ughhhh...:furious: I dont get why people are so obsessed with it...

BTW, that Atas detail is probably the best ones I've seen, but it still sucks and take way too much time and effort to do...

PS - Velux skylights SUCK!... get Pella .. the rubber gasket will save you so much time, money and aggravation...


----------



## VSM




----------



## VSM




----------



## VSM




----------



## VSM

This one was really hard but done without solder or caulking and therefore will last as long as the material will.


----------



## VSM

They aren't overly difficult to make yourself. I could show you but I don't think I could explain in text.


----------

